# Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake



## jason308 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got some pics of this diamondback this weekend....He should be ready to shed in the very near future.....

This first pic is my favorite....











You could walk right by him and never see him.....


----------



## Hoss (Apr 15, 2007)

Now with this one, I'm saying I need more lens.  200mm is closer than I want to be.  Very nice captures.   Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 15, 2007)

Great pics, thanks.

I bet all of these snakes are really getting cranky with the cold weather and being about to shed.

Not part of their natural routine.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 15, 2007)

i really really really want to see a diamondback in the wild!!! thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bigswamp (Apr 15, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Great pics, thanks.
> 
> I bet all of these snakes are really getting cranky with the cold weather and being about to shed.
> 
> Not part of their natural routine.



All this cold weather is making me cranky! 

Nice pics...you got some keepers this weekend.


----------



## bclark71 (Apr 16, 2007)

great pics


----------



## jason308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hoss said:


> Now with this one, I'm saying I need more lens.  200mm is closer than I want to be.  Very nice captures.   Thanks for sharing em.
> 
> Hoss



Hey Hoss, if you really want to push the limit...My buddy got even closer than me to the snake with a shorter lens than the 200mm.......

Thanks for the comments guys, I was happy with the way they turned out.....And the camera wasn't in AUTO either! (which for me is a step up....)


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm with Feral. I'd love to see one of these in the wild. Awesome creatures.

Gotta ask, is he still alive?


----------



## jason308 (Apr 16, 2007)

shaggybill said:


> I'm with Feral. I'd love to see one of these in the wild. Awesome creatures.
> 
> Gotta ask, is he still alive?



Yeah, he is still alive.  He wasn't bothering anyone, and is part of an ongoing project down there.  Wouldn't have killed him down there in the woods anyhow......


----------



## Hoss (Apr 16, 2007)

Way to go on learning to use the camera.    Keep it up and keep sharing the results with us.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> i really really really want to see a diamondback in the wild!!! thanks for sharing!!!




Next one I catch, I`ll hold on to em for you Feral. 

Great pics!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 16, 2007)

nic, i would like to bring my camera down to your stompin' grounds one day anyway. i also want to get some shots of you in your garb with the teepee. a long exposure with you sittin by the fire, i can see a new avatar already!!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like the 3rd pic the best


----------



## shaggybill (Apr 17, 2007)

jason308 said:


> Yeah, he is still alive.



Good to hear.



> He wasn't bothering anyone, and is part of an ongoing project down there.



Is this a project you are involved with? What kind of project is it?


----------



## jason308 (Apr 17, 2007)

shaggybill said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a project you are involved with? What kind of project is it?



I am not involved in the project, but they are looking at the effects of prescribed fire on their movements, habits, etc...


----------



## Swampslayr (Apr 20, 2007)

Is the milky colored eyes a sign that he is close to shedding?


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Apr 20, 2007)

FERAL ONE said:


> i really really really want to see a diamondback in the wild!!! thanks for sharing!!!





If I seen one in the wild I don't know what I would do! mProbably have a heartattack!


----------



## hambone44 (Apr 20, 2007)

NICE PICS!

here's some diamondback pics I took with a 300 mm..kept my distance!

he (or she) was stretched out across a dirt two rut road and backed up into some grass when I approached..about 6 ft


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 20, 2007)

hambone44 said:


> NICE PICS!
> 
> here's some diamondback pics I took with a 300 mm..kept my distance!
> he (or she) was stretched out across a dirt two rut road and backed up into some grass when I approached..about 6 ft



Yepper lots of distance for me   Great shot though


----------



## jason308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice pics hambone!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 21, 2007)

Great photos Hambone.  Thanks for sharing em.  (only 300mm)

Hoss


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 21, 2007)

That second pic with the tongue lapped out across the snout is a great one.

Keep it up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but keep your distance too...


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Apr 23, 2007)

Swampslayr said:


> Is the milky colored eyes a sign that he is close to shedding?



Swamp, yes, the snakes eyes will be blued for about a week, then they will clear up and will shed within a couple or 3 days of clearing up.


----------

